# best light weight waders.



## rnelson5 (Aug 11, 2014)

What is the best lightweight hunting waders yall have found. I am talking the waders with no insulatiin above the boot and very minimal in the boot. I don't want those rubber waders that make you sweat like crazy though.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 11, 2014)

Thats flip flops for you Grovetown or Hephzibah boys


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 11, 2014)

Cabelas makes a lite weight gortex type that are real comfortable in warmer weather. Use them down in Venice..


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 11, 2014)

Those the ones with the zipper???


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 11, 2014)

Robby have you looked at the banded breathables yet? I might give those a shot this year


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 11, 2014)

I use the rubber kind..:$39.99


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 11, 2014)

Lacrosse teal, love them things thin wear gym shorts socks and t shirt.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 11, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> I use the rubber kind..:$39.99



I can't do it Trad. I sweat in 20 degree weather....... Those rubber waders make me feel like i might as well just be in the water!!


----------



## vrooom (Aug 11, 2014)

Frog tog makes a decent pair that can sometimes be found pretty cheap. 
The cabelas breathables aren't too bad either


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Aug 11, 2014)

Had a pair of lacrosse swamp fox best waders i ever owned got 9 seasons out of them.  Only time i wore neoprene was when it gets really cold because the swamp fox were so comfortable.  Will be buying another pair this year.


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 11, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Those the ones with the zipper???



No zipper...


----------



## drdarby45 (Aug 12, 2014)

I usually wear this and flip flops early season, very breathable.


----------



## bigdawg (Aug 12, 2014)

*Lightweight*

Swampfox are nice and light weight. Tried a pair of hodgeman lites but the boots are unconfortable. Academy sells a frogg toggs that are similar to these but they run a little small.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 12, 2014)

drdarby45 said:


> I usually wear this and flip flops early season, very breathable.



Can you get them Shadow grass blades......


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 12, 2014)

Cabelas lite weights are good.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 12, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Can you get them Shadow grass blades......



not that i know of last pair i saw they only had old school drake camo.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 12, 2014)

krazybronco2 said:


> not that i know of last pair i saw they only had old school drake camo.



Must be a real teal killa to have them in "old school"!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 12, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I can't do it Trad. I sweat in 20 degree weather....... Those rubber waders make me feel like i might as well just be in the water!!



That's half the fun to teal season.....swimming in your waders that is..


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 12, 2014)

we hunt mostly in Florida and use the cabelas dry plus breathable ... if they have ur size in the max 4 u can get for 159 right now instead of usual 219 ... cabelas has good warranty also ...


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 12, 2014)

forgot to add i believe its 1 cent shipping on this item right now as well


----------



## wray912 (Aug 12, 2014)

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Realtree-MAX4-Swim-Trunks-for-Men/product/13091906262565/


these and a long sleeve camo shirt is what i wear early teal
plus i can move like a spider monkey through marsh mud without those wader boots holdin me back


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Aug 12, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Robby have you looked at the banded breathables yet? I might give those a shot this year



You getting them in pink?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 12, 2014)

LIB MR ducks said:


> You getting them in pink?



I might.... Thinkin bout wearing a camo speedo with some pink boots opening morning.... Y'all coming out?


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 12, 2014)

flatsmaster said:


> we hunt mostly in Florida and use the cabelas dry plus breathable ... if they have ur size in the max 4 u can get for 159 right now instead of usual 219 ... cabelas has good warranty also ...



Thanks man! They had my size in Max4 so i got the clearance price and I got the 1 cent shipping. Worked out perfect. They had 4.5 out of 5 stars with over 200 reviews. I feel they will work fine. I have two pair that are fine now but that neoprene makes me sweat like crazy.


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 12, 2014)

Cool ... Glad they had ur size so you could get the deal


----------



## GLS (Aug 12, 2014)

LL Bean makes breathable lightweight chest waders with a cleated boot foot for $200.  Most lightweight breathables are felt soled for fly fishing.  Nice thing about the Double L is their return policy.   I used them snipe season (lots of walking) with no problems and no sweat.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 12, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> I might.... Thinkin bout wearing a camo speedo with some pink boots opening morning.... Y'all coming out?


Not withme huntin in same blind
No No:


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 12, 2014)

Red neck light weight waders only in Augusta


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 12, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Not withme huntin in same blind
> No No:



Oh yaaaa!!!!! I forgot yall are gonna be goose hunting together. Don't worry killer, Dustin will bring you one so yall will match.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 12, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Oh yaaaa!!!!! I forgot yall are gonna be goose hunting together. Don't worry killer, Dustin will bring you one so yall will match.



Please for the love of duck hunting.....


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 13, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Oh yaaaa!!!!! I forgot yall are gonna be goose hunting together. Don't worry killer, Dustin will bring you one so yall will match.



Killer said he's gonna bring his lion cloth from back in the day.... Go along with those hieroglyphs you were talkin about


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 13, 2014)

QUOTE=thompsonsz71;8849070]Killer said he's gonna bring his lion cloth from back in the day.... Go along with those hieroglyphs you were talkin about[/QUOTE]

Ouch!!!!!!


----------

